# TV stands how much weight can they hold?



## AquaNekoMobile

Like if the previous owner did not know the max loading the stand can take are there any visual things on the stand that would let you know the stand can handle approx X weight? Other then the obvious two hand push on top of it and body weight test. 

Say if someone was giving away tv stands that is. I see stands on Craigs/Kijiji from time to time and think it's probalby not bad to touch them up and use it for either holding a tank or something else. Would be nice if any structual people could chime in on this.

I'm thinking something like if you see 2 boards it should hold approx X weight or 3,4,5,etc boards on the vertical whould hold X X and X weight approx.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AquariAM

If you see two boards of what?
Cardboard? MDF? Crappy MDF?

Pick up a TV that'd fit on the stand, weigh it, and don't exceed that with a fish tank. That's my opinion.


----------



## Mr Fishies

Even a 10 gal weighs more than all but the biggest of TVs...so unless you are going to use it for a small tank it's probably risky.

As mentioned, even the most skilled "structural person" (ie: engineer) needs to know the material specs, fastener specs, history of the unit (has it been built and disassembled during 2-3 moves, was it assembled without stripping fasteners, is there hidden damage?

Is a used TV stand really worth that much less than an aquarium stand of the same size? Seems like a false economy at first glance IMO.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Mr Fishies said:


> Even a 10 gal weighs more than all but the biggest of TVs...so unless you are going to use it for a small tank it's probably risky.
> 
> As mentioned, even the most skilled "structural person" (ie: engineer) needs to know the material specs, fastener specs, history of the unit (has it been built and disassembled during 2-3 moves, was it assembled without stripping fasteners, is there hidden damage?
> 
> Is a used TV stand really worth that much less than an aquarium stand of the same size? Seems like a false economy at first glance IMO.


I'm going ot assume plywood but then again it's all unknown till you do a total stripdown to the component level to see what each thing is made out of. Yah I agree with both of you that it seems 5-10gal is probably max unless you knew more about the items.

AM,

We also run into the old TV's thing as well. Like my 36" Sony VEGA (tube) may be the same profile as a 42" earlier model TV (~2000) but IIRC it weights like 350lbs.

When I'm talking about fish takn shere I'm talking tank + water only give or take some pounds for glass/arclyic. Of course I know if you really loaded it up with rocks, gravel, heater and filters it would weigh way more.

Well see some stuff while I'm rolling around mobile right now so thought I'd ask while I pass by some stuff. Getting the building bug right now while I'm a Home D right now looking at tools and parts.

BTW Home D @ Ellesmere & Warden has free public wifi! Signal is stronger by the contractor bay area.


----------



## dl88dl

Just remember that the weight of 1 US gallon of water = approx. 8.35 lbs and 
1 imperial gallon of water = approx. 10 lbs.


----------



## trailblazer295

Unless its a small tank and a heft stand I'd suggest looking elsewhere. A standard 20g tank will weight over 200lbs and is signicantly smaller than any TV of a similar weight. I've seen used aquarium stands both metal and wood on craigslist/kijiji picked up a 30g and stand off kijiji few months ago. I'd keep an eye out for an aquarium stand. Good luck


----------



## trailblazer295

Another good point they are not very stable left to right and a slight wieght shift is enough to take them down. I'd look for either a table or a proper stand. Or you can build your own wood one if your handy.


----------



## TBemba

I have had a 20 gallon standard tank with 20 lbs of pool filter sand and some rocks on a Walmart press board TV stand for about 10 years.


----------



## ozi

TBemba said:


> I have had a 20 gallon standard tank with 20 lbs of pool filter sand and some rocks on a Walmart press board TV stand for about 10 years.


Cheers to that!!! 
I also got a TV stand for my 20G about 4 years ago. Bought some cheap one at Walmart, I think it was $30. At one point it had almost 40lb of substrate when it was a planted tank and for the past 1 year it's been a saltwater tank with 20lb sand and at least 20lb rock.
I donno why people are freaking out, most of them have probably never tried lifting an older TV, they're very heavy!!!

PS: you can also try my little test: an average person weights about as much as a 20G tank, so why don't you just sit down on the stand?  
If it deforms, squeaks or does any funny business, DON'T USE IT!!!


----------

